# I found a great deal on an ST-E2 and 420EX



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 13, 2014)

I've had my 6D for a couple months now, and although I rarely break out the flash, I've found that when I do I prefer off-camera lighting. I took a little look around kijiji online classifieds and found the ST-E2 transmitter in another city. The guy also had a 420EX, both in great shape. Got them for $130, and it turned out he lived right near a cousin of mine who tested and bought it for me. It seems like the perfect 'budget' setup for off-camera flash. Was pretty excited to so easily find it at such a good price (the transmitter seems to go for $200-300 retail).

I did a simple test and both work very easily and automatically.

If you have any recommendations, warnings or tips for their use based on your experience, fire away! I've promised myself I am going to invest some time experimenting with more flash photography.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2014)

get a short cheap ettl cable of ebay to attach the ste2 to incase you need to position the flash somewhere else because it needs line of sight to work ie if the flash is more off to the side the ste2 arc of line of sight might be out of reach

something like this
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TTL-0-4m-Flash-Cord-for-Canon-eTTL-1-and-eTTL-2-/110643818915?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item19c2e2b1a3&_uhb=1

or the better brand but a bit more $
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Phottix-OC-E3-Off-Camera-ETTL-Flash-Remote-Cable-for-Canon-/221295313366?pt=AU_Flashes&hash=item33863a81d6&_uhb=1


----------

